# Squatting in San Diego/La Jolla - Please Help



## Feinflug (Sep 3, 2014)

I recently moved from Michigan to California (San Diego/La Jolla) after a friend of mine said that his mother had an empty space she wasn't using. I was told I could come out here and stay there indefinitely. No guidelines or rules were established prior. After being here for over a month, suddenly the woman wants to rent out the room and I am told to seek other options.

Her son, my friend, then got wind of this and parlayed with her and she backslid and said, "You can stay... for now." So, I've been here for a few months and have my two cats with me that I traveled across the country with. I am more concerned for them than myself, but I have been in a squatting situation in Michigan before where the landlord defaulted on the property and I was able to stay there, rent free, for almost two years, even having the police throw the landlord out.

I am really in need of assistance through this. I still have my Michigan identification because I am on EUC unemployment through Michigan and the payments have been suspended since last year. I have been avoiding changing my address if the payout happens at a later point in time and I can collect on the money I'm owed through unemployment. Should I change my address to this dwelling through California? Will the fact that she also lives in this house make it more difficult? What do I have to do differently?

I have also been taking care of her animals here. Two ponies, several dogs, ferrets, birds, etc. This was a courtesy on my behalf, as I felt I should do work around the house in order to earn it, in my own mind. Today I found a note on my door saying I need to be out by the 14th, which feels illegal and like a lack of notice or improper notice that might potentially help me.

If I would have known about all of these conditions and irrationality I would have never come, but now I have to ensure that my animals have a safe place until I can find a way to get out of here and find work. 

I really just need to know how to safeguard myself in this situation for when the crap hits the fan. I can't end up homeless with two cats as I search for employment out here in California.

Thanks in advance. If any information needs to be clarified, please ask. I am very happy to share anything and everything about the situation as there are many smaller details that might assist.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 5, 2014)

You're not paying rent, and there was no written agreement. I think, legally, you don't qualify for tenant's rights.

I'm not sure what you want, exactly. The title says squatting, but it seems more like you're just interested in not getting kicked out of your current situation. I doubt that you'll find a viable squat in that area in your timeframe.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 6, 2014)

waaaaaayyy back in the day i used to squat with a friend of mine in la joia around the ucsd campus. this was 15 years ago, so take it with a grain of salt, but it was pretty easy back then. my advice would be to give away your cats to good homes and get the f outta socal. that place sucks.


----------

